# Civil Review course in DC



## VAPSU (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone know of a good civil review course in DC? Or perhaps a good online course?


----------



## murmur11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm mechanical but my wife, civil PE, said UVA prep course in Falls Church was good and very helpful.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, the UVA course is good, and it starts next week:

http://www.scps.virginia.edu/professional_...engineering.php

I'll be taking the Electrical Review.


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jan 17, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> Yes, the UVA course is good, and it starts next week:
> http://www.scps.virginia.edu/professional_...engineering.php
> 
> I'll be taking the Electrical Review.


Peele1,

I am taking the Power and I hope it will help.


----------

